

Ask HN: What is a rough standard for ownership split when Angels/VC invest? - billspreston

I have been thinking about approaching Angels for a new project but am unsure about how ownership should be split. Are there any rough guides?
======
bitonomics
Various facts applying I have heard as little as 8% and as much as 30% for a
typical Angel round. Venture backed Seed funding usually being within that
range.

It's good to be flexible but to have enough of a belief in what you are doing
that if the first offer isn't the right offer you are willing to walk away in
search of the right deal. Having a ceiling is generally good.

You want to make sure you can last 2-3 rounds before giving up a majority
stake.

------
ig1
See [http://indexventures.com/news-room/blog/a-letter-to-
german-e...](http://indexventures.com/news-room/blog/a-letter-to-german-
entrepreneurs) \- it's about the German market but the numbers are in the
right ballpark for most major markets.

~~~
billspreston
Very insightful, thanks.

